

Introducing Brackets, an open source code editor built from HTML, CSS & JS - rmason
http://www.youtube.com/codebrackets

======
donutdan4114
Looks like an awesome project, but I think if it had plugins for more types of
code that would be much more valuable. When building websites, I don't just
use HTML, JS, and CSS, there are many other languages to consider...

A lot of cool ideas here though.

